# Hey everyone



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

Just a note to say hi to friends here at CT!
I know I haven't been around much- it's been a long, hot, frustrating summer, filled with a lot of aggravations and setbacks trying to get my restaurant open, but it looks like we are finally on track! We are hopefully looking at mid November for our opening, and I'm a little freaked out but ready for this thing to happen.
So excuse my absence these past few months - I look forward to chatting with everyone soon!

Peace-
Monkey

p.s. It's also my daughter's 16th birthday today.
I'm so incredibly proud of her!
Happy Birthday Melina!!!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Don't leave us hanging. Tell us more!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Man, I thougt you left us for good! Nice to have you back. I want to hear how the new place is coming along!!


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Back again for the first time!!
keep us posted on the restaurant, ok MM.

Tell your daughter happy birthday too!!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hiya Monkey!!!

Keep us posted on the restaurant,and wish your angel a happy "sweet 16th"

Peace


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Aha, so, this is where you have benn 
These are great news, I wish you every success and luck and happy birthday to your daughter!


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Welcome back, Monkey! Never had a chance to tell you how much I enjoyed palling around with you at the FFS! 

I'm sure you've got mondo 'opening' stories for us - care to share?!

Oh, and if you wanted to relay the story about your dog and the oil vat to everyone, I'm sure they'd love it!


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Dog & oil vat???? Now I HAVE to know.


----------



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

hey everyone-

Well, this is a brief update without going in to too much dirt.
The project I'm involved in is the brain child of three very sweet, rather smart people who created this concept of a restaurant/lounge with a digital movie theater. The place is separated into two parts, front half is bar/lounge with an open air patio that overlooks Hollywood Blvd.. back half is the digital theater with bar, banquettes, and a separate private screening room. The entire place should seat about 200, with a total capacity of 350. 

We've had quite a few problems executing all this, first part being the owners, while very competent in some areas, have never run a restaunt or built anything from scratch. Their naivete has allowed them to be sold a bill of goods by people they thought they could trust, namely the guy they hired to be the opening GM, who concurently with this job, is opening a 1000 pp capacity niteclub directly downstairs from us. (the idea being we can open both places for really big events and use my kitchen to cater, in principal a good idea). They got the same architects to design both places, and hired the same general contractor, thinking they would get a better price.
Well, they didn't. The architects overdesigned, and ran the budget up, and the GC basically took money for a year, ****ed the job over, and didn't pay any of the subs. ( I know, I know, this has all the earmarkings of a disaster).
They finally fired the guy, and brought in my husband, who is a designer/builder (and who was going to do the project initially, till they got sold the bill of goods), to clean up, reorganize and supervise the project.
THIS IS THE GOOD NEWS. 
With Ricki on the job, we now have prelim inspections planned,
and he's streamlined some of the high end design elements into a more feasible manner. I now have someone on the job I can trust, which has strengthend my commitment to the job, because I've been in serious doubt for awhile. Part of the problem too is that I'm under contract to these people,
who have been paying me a salary during this whole process, so I can't easily walk away. Plus a lot of investors came on to the project because of me ( I don't mean that to sound pompous), so there's a lot riding on all this for everyone.
We need to open the latest by Nov., because we have commitments made to
various indie film fests, and plus it's the holiday season, where we can recoupe some serious money. So that's where we are. I have to start gathering staff and see if the people I spoke to a year ago(!) are still interested in coming along. My partner/sous has been hanging by a thread these past long months, and has now been offered a really great gig and I may lose him to that, which would be a shame beacuse we've both worked so long and hard on this, but the boy's gotta eat and pay bills...

So that's it in a nutshell. I can't reveal too much dirty linen because that's not fair to the people I'm working for. But keep your fingers crossed and we'll see what the next few months hold.

I'll tell the dog story later (It's a good one )
Gotta run,

Monkey


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

MM: next time you're back here in NYC, check out The Screening Room in Tribeca. Although I think they show regular old film movies (don't know that much about THAT part). Or have a look at their website. Gee, had I realized that's what your place was going to be, I'd have mentioned it when you were here. Sorry!


----------



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

Hey Suzanne-
yeah, I know about the Screening Room - it's great! There's also Foreign Cinema in SF and a couple of others, one in Austin in an old movie hall and a space in Phoenix that I think is pretty upscale. I think the difference between us and NY is the ability to watch movies while you dine, and I know Screening Room has separate areas for this. We will also have projections on plasma screens and various materials (like steel mesh curtains) situated thru the place that video artists that can manipulate, along with music dj's and capability for live music/video performances. It should be pretty cool.

As for the old stuff - I'm with you. I have plans to do a Sunday afternoon family matinee, show old serials/movies and create a theme with the food, served family style at the table. We have a big farmers mrkt. on Sunday right next to the space with a really great scene, and I'm looking forward to using what's outside my door and creating a very cool kid friendly environment with great food that everyone can enjoy.

Monkey


----------

